# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ligji - një vështrim i shkurtër

## Dar_di

*LIGJI - NJË VËSHTRIM I SHKURTËR*


*Hyrje*  

        Në çdo shoqëri flitet vazhdimisht për ligjet, për rolin që kanë ato në koordinimin e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet njerëzve si dhe ndërtimin e raporteve të qëndrueshme, në rregullimin e asaj që e quajmë stabilitet shoqëror, i cili arrihet duke iu falënderuar ligjit dhe rrugës së tij të dobishme në ndërtimin e fushave dhe hapësirave pozitive.
       Këtu do të njihemi kryesisht mbi ligjin, zbërthimin e nocionit të tij, nevojën dhe rolin e domosdoshëm që ka ligji për shoqërinë, rreth funksionit të tij në programimin, mbrojtjen dhe sistemimin e shoqërisë, llojet e ligjeve, ndikimin e tyre sipas parametrave të bazuara në normën e përcaktuar, dhe një përfundim konciz rreth asaj që quhet mbrojtje nga ligji. E veçanta e kësaj përgatitjeje është se përfshihet me shembuj të thjeshtë, në mënyrë që çdo definicion të konkretizohet, sipas konceptit që fjalët na mësojnë, kurse shembujt na tërheqin. Po ashtu, ky punim ngërthen në vete edhe aspektin edukativo  arsimor.
        Për t´u thelluar më tepër rreth ligjit, mund të njihemi nga trajtimi dhe parashtrimi i mëposhtëm.




*   1. Ç´ËSHTË  LIGJI?*


        Ligji (lat. lex) është një sistem rregullash dhe normash shoqërore që njerëzit duhet të ndjekin në një shoqëri apo vend. Ligji vendoset dhe zbatohet nga institucionet dhe organet ligjore përkatëse të shoqërisë.
        Sjellja jonë e përditshme përcaktohet nga rregullat që i ka caktuar shoqëria. Disa nga këto rregulla quhen zakone. Disa rregulla që përcaktojnë norma të përpikta të sjelljes quhen ligje. Disa rregulla quhen juridike, të tjerat quhen rregulla morale.
        Zakonet janë rregulla të sjelljes e të veprimit të bëra shprehi nga zbatimi i gjatë të cilat kanë kaluar në traditë. Për shembull, kur ne flasim me njerëz të moshuar, atyre u drejtohemi me zotëri, zonjë, etj. Kur takojmë dikë i japim dorën. Kemi zakone të mira dhe të këqija.
        Ju keni dëgjuar të thuhet, ta zëmë, ai dembeli e ka zakon të vonohet në mësim. Ai është sportist i vrazhdë, e ka zakon t´i shtyjë e rrëzojë lojtarët e tjerë. Ajo vajzë e ka zakon të krekoset kur merr nota të shkëlqyeshme etj. Pra, zakonet janë mënyra e sjelljes dhe veprimit të një individi, por edhe mënyrë e sjelljes së një rajoni, një populli. P.sh. shqiptarët e kanë zakon mikpritjen, besën, burrërinë. Zakonet e mira janë vendosur si rezultat i zbatimit të tyre për një kohë mjaft të gjatë. Zakoni është i detyrueshëm sepse shumica e njerëzve kanë vepruar ashtu. Ato kanë rëndësi në vendosjen e marrëdhënieve të drejta reciproke ndërmjet njerëzve. 
        Me ligje përcaktohet si duhet të sillemi dhe cilat veprime janë rreptësisht të ndaluara. Pra, të gjithë duhet t´u binden ligjeve. Ligjet janë një sistem rregulloresh me të cilat caktohen të drejtat dhe detyrat e çdo njeriu, të çdo institucioni.
        Ligjet  janë një tërësi rregullash të sjelljes që krijohen e miratohen nga parlamenti dhe zbatohen nga shteti e qeveria. Ato e detyrojnë individin a institucionin të ndjekë një mënyrë sjelljeje apo veprimi të caktuar. Për shembull, për të qarkulluar në rrugë njerëzit dhe automjetet duhet të zbatojnë ligjin për qarkullimin rrugor. Si ligjet, ashtu edhe zakonet, janë të dobishme, por midis tyre ka ngjashmëri dhe dallime. Ato do t´i cekim më poshtë.

        Ngjashmëritë:

a.	përcaktojnë mënyra të sjelljes që lejohen dhe nuk lejohen, ç´kërkohet dhe nuk kërkohet;
b.	përcaktojnë ndëshkime ose sanksione për shkeljen e tyre.

   Dallimet:

a.	ligjet janë rregulla të shkruara, ndërsa përgjithësisht zakonet janë    rregulla të pashkruara;
b.	ligjet përgatiten dhe mbështeten nga institucionet e shtetit, të qeverisë. Ndërkaq, zakonet përcaktohen nga opinioni shoqëror dhe mbështeten nga individët;
c.	ligjet vlejnë për të gjithë qytetarët pa përjashtim. Ndërkaq, zakonet mund të mos respektohen e zbatohen njëlloj nga të gjithë;
d.	ligjet me përpikëri përcaktojnë mënyrën e sjelljes e të veprimit. Ndërkaq, zakonet janë më pak të përcaktuara;

      Rregullat dhe ligjet, nga njëra anë, ekzistojnë që të mbrojnë, nga ana tjetër, ato mund të kufizojnë lirinë e njerëzve. Për shembull, ligjet e qarkullimit rrugor u kufizojnë njerëzve të drejtën t´i përdorin automjetet si të duan. Fëmijët nuk mund t´i ushtrojnë shumë të drejta dhe përgjegjësi para se të mbushin moshën e lejuar. Kështu, fëmijët nuk mund të ngasin automjetin para moshës së caktuar etj.
      T´i kthehemi pakëz trajtimit të moralit, i cili është i ngjashëm me zakonet në aspektin se edhe ai lind si rezultat i përvojës spontane dhe kolektive të njerëzve në format e bashkësive joinstitucionale dhe në raportet që kanë individët ndërmjet vete. Vlerësimi moral i sjelljeve njerëzore përmblidhet në vlerësimet e tilla si mirë dhe keq, e drejtë dhe jo e drejtë.
       Një veçori e normave morale konsiston në atë se plotësimin apo mosplotësimin e tyre e përcjell sanksioni i brendshëm, të cilin vetë individi e përjeton në vete për sjelljet e tij. Ky refleksion i brendshëm është sanksioni i ndërgjegjes. Ndërgjegjja nuk gjykon vetëm pas akteve të kryera, por edhe para kryerjes së tyre. Se a do të ndihemi të kënaqur, për ndonjë veprim që kemi bërë, apo do të turpërohemi, kjo varet prej gjykimit të ndërgjegjes sonë që i referohet etikës shoqërore.

       Duke iu shmangur pakëz trajtimit teorik të ligjit nga një këndvështrim konkret, tani të shohim mënyrën e reflektimit të tij nga aspekti i mirëfilltë shkencor, ashtu siç e pranon shkenca juridike.
        Shprehja ligj në jetën e përditshme kuptohet dhe përdoret në tri kuptime. 1. si normë juridike të cilën e krijon shteti, 2. normë juridike e cila është dhënë në formë të shkruar dhe, 3. akt i përgjithshëm dhe i shkruar.
        Pra, me ligj kuptojmë burimin e së drejtës, aktin e përgjithshëm i cili përmban norma të përgjithshme dhe ka fuqinë më të lartë juridike. Këtë në një procedurë ligjdhënëse e nxjerrin organet më të larta shtetërore.
        Shkenca juridike e ka miratuar mendimin se vërtet me ligj duhet të kuptojmë përkufizimin që u shtrua më lart, akti i përgjithshëm nga i cili burojnë ose rrjedhin aktet dhe normat konkrete për zgjidhjen e rasteve konkrete në jetën e përditshme. Andaj, përkufizimi i tillë e përfshin ligjin në tërësinë e vet, në kuptimin formal dhe atë material.
        Në kuptimin formal, ligj është çdo akt të cilin e nxjerr organi ligjdhënës sipas procedurës së caktuar ligjdhënëse dhe aktin i cili emërtohet ligj, pavarësisht nga përmbajtja e tij. Në kuptimin material ndërkaq, ligj është çdo akt i cili ka përmbajtjen që rëndom e kanë ligjet, pavarësisht nga organi i cili e ka nxjerrë.
        Ligji si akt juridik gjithnjë është akt i përgjithshëm juridik, sepse me të nuk zgjidhen (rastet) raportet konkrete, por me të në mënyrë të përgjithësuar parashihen zgjidhjet e shumë situatave (rasteve). Mirëpo, kemi raste kur ligji mund të paraqitet në formën e aktit juridik individual, akt i cili rregullon vetëm një situatë konkrete e cila është e papërsëritshme, p.sh. dhënia e shtetësisë, apo e ndonjë shpërblimi për ndonjë sportist ose shkrimtar. Ligjet e kategorisë së tillë quhen ligje individuale, sepse rregullojnë një situatë konkrete.
        Trajtimi paraprak mund të paraqesë një situatë konfuze, ose një paqartësi, që do të thotë se me nocionin ligj në shumë raste nuk përputhet elementi formal me atë material. Kjo nënkupton se akti i cili për nga përmbajtja është ligj, për nga forma akti në fjalë mund të mos paraqesë ligj dhe anasjelltas, akti juridik që në kuptimin formal është ligj, në kuptimin material mund të mos jetë i tillë, sepse përmban normë konkrete.
        Andaj, themi se me ligj kuptojmë aktin e përgjithshëm juridik i cili përmban normë të përgjithshme juridike të shkruar dhe të cilin e nxjerrin organet më të larta (ligjdhënëse) dhe në procedurë të veçantë ligjdhënëse. E tërë aktin në fjalë e bën që të jetë në kuptimin formal akt i fuqisë më të lartë dhe i cili në kuptimin material paraqet burim të së drejtës, nga edhe burojnë aktet individuale juridike.

        Ligji, si akt i përgjithshëm juridik, nuk duhet të merret në kuptimin absolut, por në kuptimin relativ, sepse ligji i ka kufizimet e veta në aspektin hapësinorë, kohor dhe të përfshirjes së qytetarëve. Pra, ligji mund të përfshijë rregullativën e raporteve të caktuara vetëm në një fushë, mund t´i rregullojë raportet e një grupi të qytetarëve, jo edhe të të gjithëve. Nga e tërë kjo rrjedh se ligji në këtë aspekt të përfshirjes dallon nga kushtetuta, edhe pse është akt i përgjithshëm juridik.
        Ligji është akt i përgjithshëm i cili nuk paraqet kushtetutën. Është akt më praktik i cili në realitet konkretizon dispozitat kushtetuese në fushën përkatëse. Ligji përbëhet prej normave të përgjithshme të cilat do të caktonin autorizimet dhe obligimet konkrete të subjekteve përkatëse, pra rregullon raportet konkrete-juridike.
        Dallimi kryesor në mes të ligjit dhe akteve më të ulëta juridike, është se edhe këto të fundit caktojnë dhe rregullojnë autorizimet dhe obligimet konkrete juridike të subjekteve, janë akte të një rëndësie shumë më të vogël për rendin juridik dhe shoqërinë sesa që paraqesin normat ligjore. Aktet më të ulëta se ligji paraqesin aspektin praktik dhe konkretizimin e mëtejmë të normës ligjore, d.m.th. se aktet nënligjore në mënyrë meritore nuk mund të vendosin pavarësisht, pra nuk zgjidhin asnjë rast prej fillimit, por merren si akte plotësuese të ligjit.



*   2. PSE DUHEN LIGJET?*

        Ashtu si natyra që ka ligjësi që bëjnë të mundshme ekzistencën e saj, edhe shoqëria jonë drejtohet nga shumë rregulla dhe ligje. Në çdo rast kur ne jemi në shtëpi, në fakultet, në lojë ose në komunitet, duhet të ndjekim shumë rregulla, të respektojmë e të zbatojmë shumë ligje. Pra, ka shumë rregulla, ndonjëherë i pëlqejmë, ndonjëherë nuk i pëlqejmë ato, disa prej tyre na tregojnë se ç´duhet të bëjmë, të tjerat se ç´nuk duhet të bëjmë. Në mungesë të rregullave nuk do të kishte rend për të gjithë, nuk do të kishte liri dhe jeta e individëve do të ishte e pakuptimtë.

          Pse kemi rregulla, pse njerëzit i bëjnë ato?

Jeta jonë do të ishte krejt ndryshe nëse nuk do të ekzistonin ligjet. Ato përcaktojnë mënyrën e sjelljes në jetën tonë në shumë mënyra, rregullojnë marrëdhëniet midis njerëzve në jetën e përditshme.

        Ligjet  janë ato që përcaktojnë mënyrën e punës së shtetit dhe të qeverisë. Në mbështetje të ligjeve mund të ndërtohen shkolla, të hapen ndërmarrje, dyqane, të botohen libra, revista dhe gazeta. Sipas ligjit duhet të përdoret toka, pyjet, kullotat, uji, detet, liqenet. Ato përcaktojnë se si duhet të mbrohet shëndeti i njerëzve, si mund të rregullohen pagesat e punëtorëve, nëpunësve dhe pensionistëve. Me ligje përcaktohen edhe marrëdhëniet prind-fëmijë, që në fakt janë marrëdhënie shumë natyrore. Vetëm sipas ligjit mund të adoptohen fëmijët. Vetëm duke u mbështetur në ligj njerëzit mund të ndëshkohen për sjelljet jonormale dhe për krimet që kanë bërë, po ashtu me ligje rregullohen edhe marrëdhëniet me shtetet e tjera.
        Ka shumë arsye pse ne kemi rregulla dhe ligje.
        Pa ligje shoqëria do të ishte një kaos. Njerëzit, duke përdorur vetëm të drejtën personale, do të shkelnin të drejtat e tjetrit, pra s´do të kishte bashkëjetesë paqësore. Është fare e arsyeshme që me ligj mbrohet shëndeti, rregullohen marrëdhëniet tona me njerëzit tjerë. Grupet në shoqëri kanë nevojë për rregulla që të bashkëjetojnë. Vetë njerëzit i kanë nxjerrë dhe pranuar ligjet si të domosdoshme.



*  3. FUNKSIONET E LIGJEVE*

        Ndër funksionet më të rëndësishme të ligjit janë:
	përcakton marrëdhëniet,
	ruan rendin,
	zgjidh konfliktet,
	sjell ndryshimet sociale,
	përcakton dhe kufizon pushtetin e zyrtarëve,
	respekton lirinë, etj.

Përcakton marrëdhëniet. Ligji përcakton dhe rregullon marrëdhëniet personale, ekonomike dhe marrëdhëniet e tjera midis anëtarëve të shoqërisë. Kështu, për shembull, ligji përcakton se ku mund të ndërtohen banesat, kush mund t´i ndërtojë, çfarë rregullash teknike duhet zbatuar, kush mund t´i shesë, kush mund të jetë pronar banese dhe cilat janë detyrimet e tij. Po kështu ligji përcakton marrëdhëniet ndërmjet prindërve dhe fëmijëve, detyrimet e prindërve për mirërritjen dhe edukimin e fëmijëve etj.
        Ruan rendin. Me anë të ligjit ruhet rendi në shoqërinë demokratike. Të gjithë anëtarët e shoqërisë nuk i respektojnë rregullat e ligjet e bashkëjetesës vullnetarisht. Shteti duke zbatuar ligjin detyrohet të përdorë edhe shtrëngimin fizik ndaj atyre që nuk e zbatojnë apo shkelin ligjin. E drejta e përdorimit të forcës, arrestimit apo ndalimit lejohen vetëm me ligj. Me anën e ligjit përcaktohen se cilat manifestime të njerëzve lejohen dhe cilat ndalohen. Është ligji ai që lejon ndërhyrjen e forcave të ruajtjes së rendit për të shpërndarë grumbullimet e njerëzve që prishin qetësinë publike ose për të kapur terroristët.
        Zgjidh konfliktet. Ndodh që ndërmjet njerëzve ose, njerëzve dhe institucioneve, apo ndërmjet institucioneve dhe shtetit të ketë mosmarrëveshje dhe të shkaktohet konflikt. Për shembull, dy ndërmarrje mund të hyjnë në konflikt për moszbatimin e kontratës. Ligji siguron një mënyrë për zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve. Ai përcakton parimet dhe organet për zgjidhjen e konfliktit.
        Sjell ndryshimet sociale. Ligji mund të përdoret si një mjet për të sjellë ndryshimet në shoqëri. Udhëheqës politik, përfaqësues të popullit ose në disa vende vetë populli propozojnë ligje për të ndryshuar sistemin ose për të përmirësuar atë. Me vendosjen e demokracisë duhet të bëhen edhe ligje të reja. Këto ligje mbështesin ndryshimet që po ndodhin në shoqëri.
        Përcakton dhe kufizon pushtetin e zyrtarëve. Në shoqëritë e drejtuara nga ligji ekzistojnë kufizime ligjore për pushtetin e zyrtarëve. Zyrtarët nuk mund të veprojnë si të duan. Ata mund të ushtrojnë vetëm ato kompetenca që u lejon ligji. Kryetari i komunës ka më pak kompetenca se kryeministri. Ligji parashikon edhe përgjegjësinë e zyrtarëve publikë në rast shpërdorimi të detyrës.
        Respekton lirinë. Ligji përcakton kufirin ndërmjet dëshirës së individëve dhe interesave të shtetit. Ligji garanton dhe mbron të drejtat dhe liritë e qytetarëve. Kështu për shembull, ligji i jep një personi të drejtën të ndërtojë një shtëpi a dyqan, por ndërtimi duhet të bëhet në përputhje me planimetrinë e qytetit dhe pa prekur të drejtën e fqinjit si pronar.




*     4. LLOJET E LIGJEVE DHE PËRGATITJA E TYRE*


        Ligjet  janë rregulla të përpikta të sjelljes të vendosura e të imponuara nga autoriteti i shtetit.
        Ne jetojmë në një shoqëri të qytetëruar dhe në shumë aspekte të jetës sonë të përditshme, jemi të detyruar të ndeshemi me një sistem të tërë ligjesh, prandaj është e nevojshme që t´i njohim ato.
        Sistemin ligjor e përbëjnë këto lloje të ligjeve: kushtetuta, ligjet, aktet nënligjore (dekretet, urdhëresat, rregulloret, aktvendimet), statutet e komunave dhe aktet e përgjithshme që nuk kanë fuqi të obligueshme juridike (deklaratat, rezolutat, rekomandimet).
        Akti më i lartë juridik i një shteti me fuqi më të lartë juridike është kushtetuta.
        Kushtetuta, si akt juridik themelor dhe më i lartë, shpesh miratohet nga organi i zgjedhur posaçërisht  nga asambleja kushtetuese. Mirëpo, në disa vende kushtetutën e miraton kuvendi i rregullt ose parlamenti, por me një procedurë të veçantë, e cila zakonisht është më e ashpër se procedura për miratimin e ligjeve tjera. Në disa vende kushtetuta miratohet me anë të referendumit (me votim të të gjithë qytetarëve), p.sh. me referendum është miratuar kushtetuta e Republikës së Shqipërisë.
        Kushtetuta, normat e përgjithshme më të rëndësishme juridike, nuk i rregullon të gjitha çështjet. Ndër çështjet më të rëndësishme që i rregullon kushtetuta janë:
1.	përcakton rendin politik dhe ekonomik e shoqëror të një vendi; përcakton rregullat për të qeverisur;
2.	përcakton detyrat e shtetit dhe të qeverisë;
3.	përcakton shkallën dhe mënyrën e pjesëmarrjes së popullit në qeverisjen e vendit;
4.	përcakton të drejtat dhe liritë themelore të shtetasve.

        Të gjitha shtetet, pa marrë parasysh madhësinë e tyre apo formën e rregullimit shoqëror, i kanë kushtetuat e tyre. Kushtetutat mund të jenë të shkruara dhe të pashkruara. Pak vende, si Anglia, Izraeli, Zelanda e Re, kanë kushtetuta të pashkruara. Kushtetutat e këtyre vendeve zakonisht mbështeten në zakonet kushtetuese, pra përbëhen prej parimeve të cilat nuk janë të dhëna në formë të shkruar, por të cilat janë të formuara dhe të përvetësuara gjatë jetës politike apo praktikës parlamentare.
        Të gjitha çështjet e tjera që nuk janë detajuar me kushtetutë u janë lënë ligjeve. Ligji është akt i përgjithshëm juridik më i ulët se kushtetuta, por pas kushtetutës është akt me fuqi më të madhe juridike. Ligjin e miraton organi i caktuar ligjvënës  organi legjislativ i shtetit të caktuar (kuvendi, parlamenti, kongresi etj.).
        Përgatitja e ligjeve bëhet sipas një procedure të caktuar. Zakonisht, teksti i ligjit përgatitet një kohë të gjatë nga grupet profesionale të ministrive përkatëse dhe pastaj në formë të projektit dërgohet në kuvend (parlament) ku pas shqyrtimit dhe analizave detale nga komisionet përkatëse të Kuvendit i jepet forma e propozimit dhe si i tillë i dërgohet Kuvendit për shqyrtim dhe miratim. Pas miratimit me votim këtë e vërteton shefi ose kryetari i shtetit dhe e publikon në Fletoren Zyrtare dhe pas tetë ditësh ligji hyn në fuqi.
        Aktet e përgjithshme nënligjore janë akte me fuqi më të vogël juridike sesa ligji dhe miratohen në bazë të ligjit, me qëllim të përpunimit të mëtejmë dhe me qëllim të krijimit të kushteve për zbatimin e tij. Këto akte i miraton organi ekzekutiv qendror dhe ai komunal. Akte të tilla janë vendimet, aktvendimet, dekretet etj. Aktet nënligjore mund t´i miratojnë edhe organet administrative, të tilla janë urdhëresa, rregullorja, udhëzimi, aktvendimi.
        Aktet nënligjore duhet patjetër të jenë konform ligjit, ato vetëm përpunojnë dhe zbërthejnë më tej atë që është rregulluar me ligj.
        Statuti i komunës përcakton organizimin e organeve komunale si dhe të drejtat dhe detyrat e tyre. Statutin e miraton kuvendi i komunës. Kuvendi i komunës në mënyrë të pavarur mund të miratojë vendime (dispozita), por ato duhet të jenë në përputhje me kushtetutën, me ligjin, por edhe me statutin e komunës.
        Kuvendet, si ai qendror edhe ato komunale, mund të miratojnë edhe disa akte të përgjithshme të cilat më tepër kanë karakter politik e moral e që s´kanë fuqi obligative juridike, si: deklarata, rezoluta dhe rekomandime. Për zbatimin ose moszbatimin e tyre nuk ka sanksione të tjera, përpos atyre morale e politike.


* PËRFUNDIM*

        Nga e gjithë kjo trajtesë që u parqit më lartë, shohim se me ligje rregullohen çështjet shoqërore, kanalizohen proceset, realizohen punët duke zbatuar rregullat e caktuara nga persona, individë, institucione etj., të cilat konkretizojnë jetën dhe i lehtësojnë gjitha mekanizmat jetësor në kryerjen e veprimtarive të caktuara nga  përditshmëria.
        Mësuam se me ligje përcaktohen gjitha proceset jetësore, të drejtat dhe detyrat e shtetasve, shoqërisë dhe komuniteteve, andaj respektimi dhe zbatimi i tyre nga çdo person, si ai juridik apo fizik, vetëm se do ta shtonte funksionimin dhe efektivitetin jetësor të organizatës shoqërore (shtetit), duke krijuar kështu një shoqëri që e respekton ligjin, por edhe që me të drejtë mbrohet nga ligji.  


Dar_di

----------

